# My big Christmas Project



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

This is not exactly a Halloween project. My son has been bugging me for a "biker" bicycle for about 6 months, ever since he saw a motorcycle show centering on Harley Davidson's. There was a guy at the show who had a West Coast Choppers bicycle that he had done some custom work to. Anyway, I found a WCC bicycle at a garage sale, and have hidden it for about 2 months now. I stripped it down and rebuilt the gear mechanism, the front forks, and the chain drive. I've spent days stripping the stickers off of it (PB Blaster and 100 grit sandpaper work wonders, FYI) and sanding and prepping it for paint. I primed it night before last, then color coated it last night. I started on clear coat this morning, and had Darrel do a small amount of custom free hand work on the rear fender and a new helmet.If I can get the clear coat to cure today, I plan on reassembling tonight, then hiding it again until the 21st, which is when we are doing Christmas, since it's not my year to get him for the holidays, and I have to work Christmas, anyway.

Here are the pictures:
The frame right after color coat-









Rear fender-









Helmet-









Front fork assembly-









Re-assembled seat-









Apparently, those are the only pics that look halfway decent. I'll post more when I reassemble it, if there is any interest in it.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Such a good father!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Neat build!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's going to see that as the best Christmas gift ever What a wonderful thing to do for him!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here's a couple of pics of the re-assembled bike with the helmet:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool bike, he should love it!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's awesome work, he's gonna love it!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude you rock. Your son is lucky.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oops missed it last visit - Nice job!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow what a lucky young man to have a Dad like you! He will be thrilled come Christmas morning. Very creative and cool!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

He loved the bike, and had an occasion to use the helmet within 10 minutes of getting it! He was riding fine, then ran it off the side of the driveway, hit a flowerbed, and crashed. Both kid and bike are fine, and both now sport character giving scratches.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL< Bio.


----------

